# DAB radios



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

Hello,

Almost time for me to head off to the UAE and am in the 'what do I need / want to take' mode.

Do DAB radios work over there or is there still just AM/FM along with anything I can get on the internet?

Thanks


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I haven't seen any DAB radios for sale over here (not that I have been particularly looking), nor have I heard of anyone using one. So I would be inclined to say no to digital.

FM yes, AM sketchy, internet yes (in so far as stations that broadcast oustside of the UK, unless you can connect to the station with a UK IP address (but that is another story and not for discussion here)


----------



## brittp (Jun 13, 2011)

Ogri750 said:


> I haven't seen any DAB radios for sale over here (not that I have been particularly looking), nor have I heard of anyone using one. So I would be inclined to say no to digital.
> 
> FM yes, AM sketchy, internet yes (in so far as stations that broadcast oustside of the UK, unless you can connect to the station with a UK IP address (but that is another story and not for discussion here)


I have a DAB radio I brought over from the UK, btu it doesn't work. Well, it picks up AM and FM but there's no digital output here for it to pick up.

I've just ordered a Logitech Squeezebox radio which someone is picking up for me in the UK. It can pick up internet radio stations as well as streaming your music library (e.g. iTunes for example). If you're looking to get something similar I'd buy before coming out here as the local vendors didn't seems to have a particularly great range of internet radios in my opinion.


----------

